# Best Pamphobeteus species... GO!



## Nightshady (May 17, 2018)

So the T's I was looking at got sold before I pulled the trigger to buy. Total bummer. Anyway, I've found a place that has a wide selection of Pamphobeteus T's. So... what species do you like best? Which look the best and/or have the best T personality? Any info/advice/pics are much appreciated. Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## cold blood (May 17, 2018)

There is no right or wrong answer...*every* Pamph is the best












nigricolor



__ cold blood
__ Mar 1, 2018
__ 6


















nigricolor



__ cold blood
__ Mar 2, 2018
__ 2

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 6


----------



## Nightshady (May 17, 2018)

cold blood said:


> There is no right or wrong answer...*every* Pamph is the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... noted. Ok, new approach- which of the Pamphobeteus species have the most striking colors?


----------



## cold blood (May 17, 2018)

Mature Males.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 3


----------



## KezyGLA (May 17, 2018)

Pamphobeteus antinous (The real one)
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...1073741883.100005488321580&ref=content_filter

Pamphobeteus mascara
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...142&set=gm.991610087568372&ref=content_filter

Pamphobeteus insignis (The real one)
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...1073741868.100005488321580&ref=content_filter

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
https://m.facebook.com/tarapionfina...5/1596038193850118/?type=3&ref=content_filter

^^^^
All of the above.


----------



## Nightshady (May 17, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Mature Males.


Aww... sexual dimorphism?


----------



## nicodimus22 (May 17, 2018)

I'm going to go with platyomma, because most people could actually afford one. Mature males is really the best answer, though. All gorgeous.


----------



## Olan (May 17, 2018)

sp. Machala is relatively affordable

7” female

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derivative (May 18, 2018)

Pamphobeteus Antinous I mean c'mon its a 8-9 inch black tarantula. Its every hobbyists dream and every arachnophobes nightmare.


----------



## boina (May 18, 2018)

KezyGLA said:


> Pamphobeteus insignis (The real one)


There's an unreal one of this, too???

Mature male P. insignis:




Yes, there's a color dimorphism. Females of nearly every species are brown, except antinous and I think sp. tigris are black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (May 18, 2018)

boina said:


> There's an unreal one of this, too???
> 
> Mature male P. insignis:
> 
> ...


Yes, actual P. insignis is rare in the hobby. It comes from Colombia but the ones sold in the hobby as insignis are something different from Ecuador.

Here is a photo of 1.1 P. insignis-
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...1073741868.100005488321580&ref=content_filter

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## boina (May 18, 2018)

KezyGLA said:


> Yes, actual P. insignis is rare in the hobby. It comes from Columbia but the ones sold in the hobby as insignis are something different from Ecuador.
> 
> Here is a photo of 1.1 P. insignis-
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...1073741868.100005488321580&ref=content_filter


Sorry, can't open that - is it a closed group?


----------



## KezyGLA (May 18, 2018)

boina said:


> Sorry, can't open that - is it a closed group?


Yes I just realised that. I will email you some links to show you the real deal

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid (May 18, 2018)

KezyGLA said:


> Yes I just realised that. I will email you some links to show you the real deal


Fine. Keep the rest of us in the dark. That's cool.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (May 18, 2018)

Mirandarachnid said:


> Fine. Keep the rest of us in the dark. That's cool.


Sorry, if you like to see I can send you them. But cannot post here. Rules ahah

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood (May 18, 2018)

boina said:


> Females of nearly every species are brown, except antinous and I think sp. tigris are black.


Most are black, fading to brown as they near a molt.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StampFan (May 18, 2018)

My P. vespertinus is pretty darn cool.  Easily my favourite spider.  She's never thought about a hide.  Has no fear.  Sits out front all day long.  Always on display.  Gorgeous colours, pinks and purples and maybe a few reds on black.  Eats everything thing that moves without hestitation.  Hunts like no other.  Puts her ping pong ball exactly where she wants it  ....  out of the way....  

Feeding that spider is often the highlight of my week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightshady (May 18, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your replies and information. I’m now thinking I might lean more towards the Xenesthis than the Pamphlobeteus. Yeah I know... I need to make up my mind haha. Seriously though thanks to all who chimed in.


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (May 18, 2018)

Putting in my vote for Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador 2".


----------



## Olan (May 18, 2018)

Xenesthis then:

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## KezyGLA (May 18, 2018)

I cant agrue. I prefer Xenesthis over all other NW terrestrial. Outstanding species in that genus.

AF Intermedia (gravid)
View media item 45009
SM immanis












Want itch?!



__ KezyGLA
__ Jul 26, 2017
__ 10



						1.0 Xenesthis immanis recently moulted
					




MM immanis












Xenesthis intermedia



__ KezyGLA
__ May 26, 2017
__ 3



						Mature male
					




AF immanis (gravid)












Xenesthis immanis



__ KezyGLA
__ May 12, 2017
__ 5



						Mated female putting on the weight :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Nightshady (May 18, 2018)

Olan said:


> Xenesthis then:
> View attachment 275666


 I just ordered a X. sp. Blue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 18, 2018)

Nightshady said:


> I just ordered a X. sp. Blue!


Great choice, something less common and more flashy...my personal favorite of the genus.





This is a roughly 3' female.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle (May 19, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Great choice, something less common and more flashy...my personal favorite of the genus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit... do I need one of these?  Why did you go and make me want one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## xenesthis (Jun 28, 2019)

@Nightshady, Currently, Pamphobeteus sp. "machalla" is the most affordable and readily available Pamphobeteus in the U.S. After that, P. fortis and P. "platyomma" is slightly more and periodically available. I've been in the hobby/trade for over 35+ years, and seen, imported/exported, and bred most everything, and in my opinion, *the best "display" tarantula species are Pamphobeteus*. They come out of the sac large, grow fast, eat everything and frequently, are very active and "showy", and the mature males are stunning in coloration with a few female species that are very interesting in appearance as well (P. insignis, P. ultramarinus, P. "costa", P. "aquatica", and P. "cascada"). This past year, I've seen some T keepers putting out info on AB that Pamphobeteus don't get very big and and are not very colorful. I'm sorry, but I strongly disagree with those opinions. I've grown up many Pamphobeteus since the early 1990's and many of the females average 7"-9" in leg span and I've already mentioned the colorful females above. Pamphobeteus spp. are for intermediate to advanced keepers. Spiderlings and juveniles need a higher humidity and water dish access, but sub-adults/adults can be kept slightly drier than previous thought. Back in the 90s, hobbyists used to keep their enclosures like they were keeping a Cyriopagopus lividum "Cobalt Blue" with very moist substrates. You will see pics of German breeders keeping adult Pamphobeteus on fairly dry substrates. I hope this info is helpful to you.

Side note: Xenesthis species are great also and very similar to Pamphobeteus, but in my experience, they tend to be more even more high strung and readily flick hairs as compared to Pamphobeteus spp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 29, 2019)

P. antinous (Peru)













0.1 Pamphobeteus antinous (Peru)



__ The Grym Reaper
__ May 29, 2019
__ 1
__
antinous
big black
bolivian blueleg tarantula
female
pamphobeteus
pamphobeteus antinous
peruvian big black
peruvian steely blue
subadult
subadult female




						Kira rocking her new suit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

